
Ouya review: can an indie console take on Sony and Microsoft? - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/4/4180242/ouya-review
======
BryantD
"I often had a moment to rue my mistake before anything happened, too, because
there's a fair amount of lag between the controller and the console. It wasn't
always present, and seemed to have to rhyme or reason to it, but about half
the time the game felt perfectly synced and the other half it felt a full beat
behind what my thumb was doing."

There's something going on here with the lag. That's three reviews from smart
reviewers discussing it.

